# Phoneutria fera



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi @all,

I have got a new girl in my harem^^

A beautiful wildcaught lady!



LG Björni


----------



## toolrick (Jun 9, 2009)

@BjörnE:

Nice specimen!!!
Please take a picture to the Epigyne.

Ricardo


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Rico!

Actually I can`t! Please use the third picture, I think it shows enough.

LG Björni


----------



## toolrick (Jun 10, 2009)

@BjörnE:

I was trying to compare your specimen with the revision of Simmo, and well from what I can see it seems you are right on your female as Fera.
When will that sac hatch?
Is that spider yours?

Ricardo


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Rico,

yes its mine.

I don`t really know when the sac could be hatch because she has made him in the wild... I don`t know how old the sac is, so she can breed the sac to the end and I will see...

LG Björni


----------



## burmish101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome pics that spider is stunning. Keep us updated on that sac


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jun 12, 2009)

Where do you live Björn? You've got to sell me some slings if you get any!

Also, tell us more about you specimen.


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Rottweil.

I live in Germany, and she is an peruvian specimen.

When the sac hatch, I will post this here with pictures!

LG Björni


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Aug 23, 2009)

Well done at second try, the first sac was bad, but not the second^^

I am very happy


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Aug 23, 2009)

one more (after I catched her breed, she was a little bit angry)


----------



## 8+) (Aug 23, 2009)

Stunning!!!

The size and bulk of these never cease to amaze me.


----------



## burmish101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice im jealous! We need to get more Phoneutria here in the states someday. What type of setup do you keep her in?


----------



## delherbe (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

old poser...... I said it before and I say it again: good work.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats. Very nicely done!

Maybe it makes me a wuss or whatever but I would *NOT* want to be the guy who had to wrestle a sac away from an angry Phoneutria. That girl is big and I know they're fierce too!


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, Ethan... this was her first reaction...^^ but I was not bitten... ;-)


----------



## SF Phon fan (Sep 1, 2009)

*Great Pics!*

That is an awesome spider! If you have any slings for sale at a later date, I am definitely interested. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 4, 2009)

SF Phon fan said:


> That is an awesome spider! If you have any slings for sale at a later date, I am definitely interested. Congratulations on a job well done.


Goes for me too. I like my Phoneutria and would like to get to know madame Fera as well. Please add me to the saleslist Björn.


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Sep 6, 2009)

Mornin`mates,

when the slings are at 1st molt, I can sell you both some, no problem.

Give the spiders just one week, and I think they will be ready.

rest PM

LG Björni


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 8, 2009)

BjörnE said:


> Mornin`mates,
> 
> when the slings are at 1st molt, I can sell you both some, no problem.
> 
> ...


Excellent Björn, thanks. 

Looking forward to raising them, haven't lost a sling so far, except for those who died shortly after arriving so I'll hope I manage again. Not very fun to hunt for fruitflies and picking micro small swedish spiders again though. A headache


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 19, 2009)

Any progress on the matter Bjorn?


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi mate,

since 2 weeks 1st molt, they are well!

LG Björni


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Apr 5, 2010)

Update

now the F1 are piece by piece subadult...

Enjoy!! 

female



male



LG Björni


----------

